# The Peeing Puppy



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I was hoping y'all could provide some insight re: my puppy, Pumpkin, and her frequent peeing. Pumpkin is 12 wks today. We use a crate. Pumpkin came to us in her 8th week, and on day 2 or 3 developed a UTI. 1.5 wks of clavamox, and she seemed to be doing much better. She drinks a lot of water. I do not limit the frequency of her drinking, but based on her activity level & time of day, I will limit how much she drinks. For example, I do not allow her to drink a full bowl of water before bed. She sleeps in her crate through the night w/ no accidents. She has been doing well with house training, but we have been avg 1 pee on the kitchen floor per day. She has near constant supervision. I take her out every time she gets up from nap, after meals, and about 10m after every time she has had some water. She whines when she needs to go pee or poop (never pooped in house) or give some type of sign (like running in circles by the door), but lately we have had a couple of accidents that I don't understand. I took her out a little while ago after nap, and she peed immediately, and I gave her lots of praise as always. She played in the woods with us for about 30m, and came back inside and peed on the floor. Not immediately after she came in, but I just noticed this huge puddle in front of the fridge. She was just outside & peed while out. Last night we took her out, she peed, and then came in the garage and peed on the mat! The vet checked her kidney function via bloodwork, and all is well according to labs. The frequent peeing baffles me. If I took her out every 10m, and sometimes I do, she will pee. It may just be a few drops, but she will go. Any thoughts?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I really hope someone has some insight, because I'm getting frustrated. I'm not exaggerating when I say I took Pumpkin out no less than 5x in 1 hr., and I just found a puddle on concentrated urine on the kitchen floor! Urgh! She is confined to the kitchen with supervision or my bedroom with supervision (if not outside). Pumpkin is our 1st V, but having raised quite a few pups, I have never seen a dog that drinks & needs to pee this much. Lab work showed no evidence of diabetes. I'm worried & perplexed. Thanks for listening ???


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry to keep posting, but I wanted to share one more thing. One of the Vizsla Club of The Carolinas members cautioned against antibiotic use for a UTI in young pups for more than a week, because he said it can lead to a "dependence" (dont think he meant literal physical)dependence); however, I am wondering if this is an unresolved UTI? All lab work is normal though. Up until 2 days ago, these accidents were not a given.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I know what you are going through. My pup was the same way. He would sleep through the night, but never seemed to get the message that he should only pee outside. This went on until he was nearly 4 months old.

He appeared to drink a lot. When I finally measured the amount I discovered he was drinking 2 quarts of water a day! All the research I could find seemed to indicate that all he needed during a normal day was 1 ounce per pound.

I started rationing his water. Instead of the large bowl that I had down for him all the time and kept full, I got a small bowl and put 2 cups of water in it. When he drank half of it, I would add another cup.

I let him have water with meals (3 a day), 1 water break between each meal, and 1 final drink at 7 PM. He could drink all he wanted, but only during those 6 times. His water consumption dropped from 64 ounces a day, down to 24.

There was an immediate improvement and within 2 weeks he was house broken. That was a month and a half ago and he is doing well. I now let him have access to his water bowl all day. Still using the small bowl with 2 cups in it. When he drinks half, I add a cup.

Good luck, I hope this helps.

Bruce


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

kellygh said:


> Sorry to keep posting, but I wanted to share one more thing. One of the Vizsla Club of The Carolinas members cautioned against antibiotic use for a UTI in young pups for more than a week, because he said it can lead to a "dependence" (dont think he meant literal physical)dependence); however, I am wondering if this is an unresolved UTI? All lab work is normal though. Up until 2 days ago, these accidents were not a given.


When we first got Gunnr she had a UTI, and Giardia(sp?). It took a few courses to really clear it up. I felt really bad for her because we didn't catch on for a few weeks that something was really wrong, and she was trying so hard too.
Did you notice if the accidents decreased when she was on Clavamox? If so, it may not be completely cleared up.
Clavamox is usually given as a broad spectrum antibiotic when there is an initial positive result. It may take a "live culture" to really identify the bacteria and get her on the right antibiotic. Talk to your Vet.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunnr said:


> kellygh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to keep posting, but I wanted to share one more thing. One of the Vizsla Club of The Carolinas members cautioned against antibiotic use for a UTI in young pups for more than a week, because he said it can lead to a "dependence" (dont think he meant literal physical)dependence); however, I am wondering if this is an unresolved UTI? All lab work is normal though. Up until 2 days ago, these accidents were not a given.
> ...


This is exactly what happened with us as well.
She got better and was miraculously house trained as soon as we gave her the meds, but right towards the end of the medication (2 weeks) she went back to peeing constantly. After a second urine test, it turned out that she outgrew the dosage and just needed a stronger one. She's been good ever since.

You say that he's been back to the vet and they haven't found anything though? Maybe it's something you have to wait out, or try seeing a different vet for a second opinion.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input & putting up with the multiple postings! I will start keeping better track of how much she is drinking, but I also think I will take her back to the vet. After the initial lab showing the UTI, she was not rechecked after the meds were discontinued; however, they did do bloodwork at my request to check her kidney function & any potential genetic issues. That lab work was all within normal limits. Pumpkin came with a 12m genetic health guarantee & 36m hip guarantee. Anyway, I know she knows she is suppose to go outside to pee. I can't have her not receive a firm "no" (only if I catch her in the act), but I also don't want her to get the idea that anywhere & anytime is fine. I have a feeling that something is not right. I opted out of rechecking the urine @ last visit, because I was unable to catch a sample & knew they would catherize or something. I just didn't want to put Pumpkin through that since she was doing better. Has anyone ever heard of giving dogs/pups cranberry supplements as a preventative? I read a thread on a labrador forum where a number of people seem to do this. Just curious. Thanks so much for your time & advice!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I know it's annoying, but keep in mind that when they have a uti there is no warning that they have to pee. It just comes out that instant. 
There is nothing wrong with saying no when you catch her. I'm just saying don't be too harsh, she can't control it. 
I know exactly how frustrating it can be, to constantly be stepping in puddles! 

We usually give her blended cranberries with her kibble as my g/f read the same thing. I believe it has to do with the acidity helping the urine kill bacteria.
It can't hurt, but I think another pee sample to the vet is in order. Just find your least favourite tupperware container, and follow her around when it's time... lol the things we do for these monsters huh?

forgot to mention, they need lots of water to flush out the infection, so try to only limit her water before bed. And you can try washing the area with salt water to help keep it clean, but that didn't seem to help much for us.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I will try & catch a sample, but I was unsucessful last time. Every time I tried to catch one, Pumpkin would spook & run--lol. It was quite a sight. The reason they got a sample at the vet so easily was, because she peed on the table 2x. They were able to suck it up with a syringe. 

I only give a firm "no" if I catch Pumpkin in the act. I don't do it harshly, because I feel badly. I know if this is a lingering UTI, then she can't help it. The flip side is not wanting her to think it's OK at this stage of development. Most times we let it go and just keeping taking her out. Even if she did not have a potential UTI, I don't scold after the fact. 

I'll be out in the cold tomorrow morning, cup in hand, to catch that first pee. Wish me luck


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there! It probably seems we're posting all the time but this is Mischa's mum now. Just to let you know, I mellow out the tartness of fresh cranberries with a carrot too. I just blend them raw with water and add it to her kibble. Mischa will eat just about anything except lemons. You will never find a V clear the room faster than Mischa confronted with a lemon lol. So instead of turning her off from sour cranberries forever, I figure mixing veggies with it couldn't hurt. 

As well, I read somewhere that grain can somehow contribute to UTIs. I'm not sure how but she had quite a bit in the original kibble we fed her so we switched to grain free. 

The best way to ease your mind though is to take her to the vet. Also, I didn't have to follow Mischa around with a bowl, the vet tech helped with that in case it doesn't go so well tomorrow morning.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Mischa! I was going to ask how you & others used cranberry as a supplement. I have read about using fresh cranberries, as well as, mixing the powder concentrate from capsules. We currently feed Pumpkin a 50/50 blend of Blue Buffalo & Wellness Puppy. Pumpkin came to us on Blue Buffalo puppy, but I started mixing Wellness to make a switch due to lack of eating. It hasen't been clear if Pumpkin did not/does not eat much due to the BB or UTI. Despite not eating a lot, she is growing well, playful, and energetic. To my reading, both of those food brands are not heavy on the grain. Could be wrong?
I was able to catch the 1st pee this morning in my daughter's snack cup  Put it in the fridge until I could get it to the vet. Well, the lab confirmed my feeling that the UTI had not resolved. Pumpkin still has a UTI! Poor girl. I feel bad for her & guilty that I did not recheck because she seemed to be doing better. Anyway, we have a new prescription for amox tabs. Supposedly stronger. I hope this does the trick! When I took her the 1st time, they were hesistant to give any strong/er antibiotics than the clavamox due to her very young age. I agreed. So, keep the fingers crossed this gets rid of the funk for good! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## ceecee (Sep 29, 2010)

How did you know she had the original UTI? My little girl, Sunny drinks so much water. She doesn't go in the house but I watch her outside and she pees all the time! Now I'm kind of worried about an infection. Although Sunny doesn't act sick at all. Thanks for any info.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I knew she had an infection the 1st time, because she woke in the middle of the night, after sleeping through the night the previous 2 nights, and had to pee constantly. When I say constantly, I mean that literally. Stop, squat, tinkle a drop or two, walk 3-4 strides, and repeat! It was awful. I couldn't bring her back in the house. I made a bed of fleece & and a faux fur throw on the front steps. I sat outside with Pumpkin, drinking coffee, from 4am until the vet's doors opened. Her appetite was a little more sluggish than it already was, and she was drinking a lot. Drinking 2 smallish tupperware bowls at a time, and then wanting more within 30m. She was only 8 wks & a few days at the time. It was very obvious! They symptoms improved with the clavamox, not constant squatting, but I still had to take her out every 10-15m. Still drinking what I consider to be a lot of water, but I knew her system needed it. Gradually, the time between going out expanded to every 30m, so I assumed she was getting better. I was told it could take 2 wks. Then all of the sudden (just like when the infection originally started), she started having accidents here & there. It was a marked decline in the housebreaking process which had been going well. I would take her out, and she would have an accident inside with 5m. I knew something was wrong at that point. The symptoms that started to reapear the 2nd time were not as noticeable, she had not regressed to the constant squatting, but I had a gut feeling all was not well. The urine I took in earlier this week appeared very concentrated. I am happy to report that Pumpkin, again, appears to be on the upswing. If your dog is able to control their bladder, no changes in eating or a sudden increase in water intake due to activity/weather, I would not be overly concerned; however, I am not a vet or know your dog. If you are concerned though, you can always have a urinanalysis done. For me, the UA was $52. In my case, it was worth it. Best wishes


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Kellygh

A trick I learned to get urine samples was to get a larger sized ziploc baggie, fold it backward over yourhand forming a little "cup" area. When they start to pee, put your hand, with the baggie under their bum and catch the sample.Roll the baggie back over your fingers and zip loc it.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Good suggestion, Gunnr. Thanks!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I know this hasn't been posted on for a while, but I wanted some input regarding this topic and didn't want to start a new thread. We just got an 8 wk old little girl, named her Cadence, and I noticed her equating a squatting a lot the first day. Then, she would come inside immediately after having gone outside and dribble a couple drops on the carpet. This continued the second day so I called the vet and they squeezed me in. Ended up deciding it was the very early stages of a uti and gave us liquid amoxicillin. My question is how long before I should start to see an improvement? Also, does grain really increase the chances of a uti? We are in the process of switching her food but I think her old food is full of grain and corn. She hasn't acted like she feels bad but is just constantly squatting or dribbles. She is getting plenty of water. There were also several mentions of cranberry. Do you add it to their food? Is it supposed to do the same thing for dogs that it does for people? Thanks for the input.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sorry Cadence has a UTI. We went through this with Pumpkin @ 8.5 wks. Unfortunately, it took a couple of weeks for us to completely clear it up; however, I believe this was related to her getting a weak antibiotic to start. The vet did not want to give amoxicillin until she was 10wks. Anyway, it wasn't long after we bumped up the med power that she was doing better. 24- 48 hrs, but make sure you finish the full course of meds even if Cadence is asymtomatic. Clean dribble spots very well. Try & keep her off carpet or rugs until the meds are well into her system. You avoid any confusion from potentially lingering smell once serious house training begins. The pups with UTIs can not help it, but I still gave P a little "no" and took her outside if she dribbled or had a bigger accident. In my case though, the UTI lingered for a couple of wks which was too long for P to assume she can go anywhere or anytime. Yes, I believe there is solid evidence grain-free is best for those prone to UTIs. Not sure one UTI means "prone to," but it is one reason among several we choose to feed all of our dogs grain-free food. Good Luck, & I hope Cadence is better very soon


----------

